# Steering gear Box Numbers



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Does anyone know how to decode the numbers on the steering gear box? There are about 3 sets of numbers stamped on the part and trying to see if the one on that car is original and if there is a date code on the box.


Thanks,
Chris


----------



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone?


----------

